# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی مواد

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی مواد (متالوژی و سرامیک)

هدف و ماهیت

تصور كنید در حال رانندگی در یكی از بزرگراهها هستید كه ناگهان كامیونی با خوردروی شما برخورد می*كند و خسارت سنگینی نیز بر آن وارد می*سازد. چنین برخوردی در حال حاضر علاوه بر صرف هزینه*ای قابل توجه و نیاز به زمانی نسبتا طولانی برای تعمیر، در نهایت از ارزش خودرو نیز خواهد كاست. اما اگر بدنه خودروی شما به طور كامل از جنس آلیاژ Tini ساخته شده باشد، حداقل برای صافكاری مشكلی نخواهید داشت چون كافی است بدنه خوردو را تا حد معینی حرارت بدهید تا بدنه تصادفی به سرعت تغییر شكل یافته و شكل اولیه خود را پیدا كند.
البته در حال حاضر این یك خیال*پردازی علمی است. اما با پیشرفت روزافزون علم متالوژی بزودی موانع تكنولوژیكی، در راه تولید و كاربرد این آلیاژها برطرف شده و مقدار زیادی از این مواد در شكل*های گوناگون تولید خواهد شد.
آری علم متالوژی به عنوان یك صنعت مادر نه تنها در حال حاضر نقش مهمی را در پیشبرد تكنولوژی بر دوش دارد، بلكه در آینده نیز یكی از عوامل مهم پیشرفت تمدن بشری است.
حدود 6000 سال پیش زمانی كه بشر فلز را شناخت، متالوژی به عنوان یك هنر، پا به عرصه وجود گذاشت. در آن زمان انسان با جداكردن ذرات طلا از شن و ماسه بستر رودخانه*ها، ذوب فلزات مختلف و شكل دادن آنها، اولین گامها را به سوی عصر فلزات برداشت و سپس با تولید مفرغ (برنز) و ساختن ابزاری مثل خنجرها، سرنیزه*ها و دهنه اسب از این ماده وارد عصر مفرغ شد و بالاخره با استخراج آهن و ورود به عصر آهن، تمدن بشری به پیشرفت قابل ملاحظه*ای دست یافت.
آنچه گفته شد تاریخچه متالوژی به عنوان یك هنر یا فن بود اما متالوژی به عنوان یك علم، دانش نسبتا جوانی است كه تنها صدسال از عمر آن می*گذرد و با كشف روشهای جدید استخراج و تصفیه فلزات ، شناسایی مشخصات ساختاری و فیزیكی مواد، فنون جدید شكل دادن و تولید فلزات متولد شده است. علمی كه به دو بخش كلی متالوژی استخراجی و صنعتی تقسیم می*شود كه البته هر دو بخش مذكور در دانشگاههای كشور ما نیز به عنوان دو گرایش از رشته مهندسی مواد تدریس می*گردد.
توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
توانایی علمی : دانشجویان این رشته باید در فیزیك و شیمی و ریاضی قوی باشند. نیاز به آشنایی با زبان انگلیسی در این رشته بیش از دیگر رشته*های مهندسی اهمیت دارد.
توانایی جسمی: قدرت بدنی و توان جسمانی بالا و آمادگی كار در شرایط سخت.
علاقمندیها : ذهنی خلاق و كنجكاو باید داشته باشد و همچنین باید به این رشته علاقمند باشد.
توانایی مالی: ارزان بودن و فراوانی مواد سرامیكی از ویژگی*های این رشته است.
توانمندی*های لازم برای موفقیت
متالوژی استخراجی و متالوژی صنعتی
بسیاری از مردم تصور می*كنند كه یك مهندس متالوژی فقط در كنار كوره*كار می*كند و به همین دلیل برای موفقیت در این رشته، اصل را بر قدرت?بدنی و توان جسمانی بالا می*گذارند اما این یك تصور اشتباه است چون با وجود آن كه یك مهندس متالوژی نباید به فكر پشت*میزنشینی بوده و باید آمادگی كار در شرایط سخت را داشته باشد، اما بدون شك مهندس این رشته بیش از توان جسمانی خوب نیاز به ذهنی خلاق و كنجكاو دارد و همچنین باید به این رشته علاقه*مند باشد تا بتواند به پیشبرد علم متالوژی كمك كرده و یا حداقل در بازار كار، مهندسی موفق گردد.
همچنین دانشجویان این رشته باید در فیزیك ، شیمی و ریاضی قوی باشند. چون برای مثال فولاد خود به تنهایی بیش از 2000 نوع مختلف دارد و انتخاب نوع فولاد نیز برای ساخت یك قطعه بسیار مهم است. یعنی مهندس متالوژی باید با خواص فیزیكی و شیمیایی هر یك از انواع فولاد آشنایی داشته باشد تا بتواند فولاد مناسب را برای ساخت قطعه مورد نظر خویش انتخاب كند.
مهندسی سرامیك
وقتی صحبت از مهندسی مواد می*شود، دو علم شیمی و فیزیك اهمیت ویژه*ای پیدا می*كند. چرا كه بررسی خواص مواد بدون آشنایی با این دو علم امكان*پذیر نمی*باشد.
همچنین دانشجوی این رشته علاوه بر فیزیك و شیمی باید از دانش ریاضی اطلاعات كافی داشته و قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل خوبی داشته باشد.
آشنایی با زبان انگلیسی در تمام رشته*های مهندسی ضروری است. اما در مهندسی سرامیك این ضرورت بیشتر احساس می*شود چرا كه این رشته نسبتا جدید می*باشد و در نتیجه كتابهای علمی آن كمتر به زبان فارسی ترجمه شده است.
معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی
در مجموع مهندسی مواد دارای سه گرایش: متالوژی استخراجی ، متالوژی صنعتی و سرامیك می باشد.
متالوژی استخراجی و متالوژی صنعتی
دانشمندان ، مواد صنعتی را به سه گروه عمده فلزات، پلاستیك*ها و سرامیك*ها تقسیم*بندی كرده و فلزات را به عنوان بزرگترین گروه مواد صنعتی معرفی می*كنند.
در این میان علم متالوژی در برگیرنده هر كاری است كه روی فلزات و سنگ معدن*های آنها انجام می*شود یعنی متالوژی استخراجی با تهیه فلزات از سنگ معدن اولین قدمها را برمی*دارد و سپس متالوژی صنعتی محصول فلزی قابل مصرف را تولید می*كند.
متالوژی استخراجی حدفاصل بین مهندسی معدن و شاخه صنعتی متالوژی است. چرا كه تمامی موادی كه ما از آنها استفاده می*كنیم به صورت توده*های سنگی كه دارای ناخالصی*های زیادی هستند (عیارشان پایین است) در معادن قرار دارند و باید بعد از كشف و استخراج به یاری تكنولوژی متالوژی استخراجی، مراحلی را طی كنند تا قابل مصرف گردند. یعنی لازم است كه یك مهندس متالوژی با انجام یكسری فرآیندها مانند خردكردن سنگ معدن با دستگاههای موسوم به سنگ*شكن، تغلیظ سنگ معدن با استفاده از روشهای مغناطیسی و شناور سازی و عملیات ذوب و پالایش، عیار سنگ را بالا برده و سنگ را به صورت شمش كه تقریبا خالص است تحویل صنعت بدهد و سپس به یاری دانش* نظری و علمی متالوژی صنعتی، محصول فلزی قابل مصرف به طور مستقیم یا غیرمستقیم تولید گردد.
به عنوان مثال آنچه در كارخانه ذوب آهن اصفهان تا مرحله تهیه شمش آهن خام (چدن) انجام می*شود، عمدتا مربوط به متالوژی استخراجی است و آنچه پس از این انجام می*دهند و محصول فلزی قابل مصرف مستقیم یا غیرمستقیم تولید می*كنند، در حیطه دانش نظری و علمی متالوژی صنعتی قرار دارد مانند تهیه نورد كه برای ساخت میله، ورق، تیرآهن و پروفیل*های مختلف آهنی و غیرآهنی مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد.
متالوژی استخراجی شامل جدا كردن فلزات از سنگ معدن و تصفیه آنها (تولید فلزات) ، شناخت انواع كوره*ها، سوخت*ها و فعل و انفعالات شیمیایی می*شود. این گرایش انواع متعددی از روشها را در بر می*گیرد كه از جمله می*توان به كانه*آرایی، پرعیار كردن مواد معدنی، ذوب كردن، تصفیه فلز مذاب و تولید شمش فلز اشاره كرد. همچنین متالوژی صنعتی عبارت است از روشهای مختلف تولید مصنوعات فلزی كه مهمترین این روشها: متالوژی پودری (تهیه قطعات فلزی با استفاده از پودر آنها)، شكل دادن (نورد ، آهنگری، پرس*كاری و كشیدن) ، جوشكاری و ماشین*كاری (شكل دادن مواد توسط تراش و برش) است. همچنین در متالوژی صنعتی خواص و مشخصات فیزیكی ، ساختاری و مكانیكی مواد بررسی می*شود.

مهندسی سرامیك
واژه سرامیك كه از كلمه یونانی كراموس گرفته شده است به معنای سفالینه یا شی پخته شده است. چرا كه منشا پیدایش این علم، سفالینه*ها هستند كه بشر اولیه آنها را از گل رس می*ساخت و قدمت آنها به بیش از 6000 سال قبل، یعنی پیش از كشف و استفاده از فلزات می*رسد و هنوز نیز استفاده از ساخته*های سفالی در جوامع مختلف رونق دارد. و شاید به همین دلیل هرگاه نام سرامیك برده می*شود، بسیاری از مردم تنها به یاد ظروف سفالی و دیگر سفالینه*ها می*افتند. در حالی كه علم سرامیك نوین محدود به ساخت ظروف گلی و سفالینه*های سنتی دیگر نمی*شود، بلكه این علم اكنون به عنوان شاخه بسیار مهمی در علوم مختلف بویژه علوم فنی و مهندسی مطرح است و در تمامی علوم و صنایع از جمله در كامپیوترها، راكتورهای اتمی، صنایع پیچیده الكترونیكی، صنایع ذوب فلزات و ... كاربرد پیدا كرده است.
امروزه سرامیك را هنر ساخت ظروف سرامیكی و سفالینه*ها نمی*دانیم؛ بلكه آن را به صورت علمی وسیعتر از ساخت این*گونه وسایل تعریف می*كنیم. بر این اساس می*توان گفت كه سرامیك به طور كلی هنر و علم ساختن و به كاربردن اشیاء جامدی است كه اجزاء تشكیل*دهنده اصلی و عمده آنها مواد غیرآلی و غیرفلزی است یعنی علم سرامیك علاوه بر سفالینه*ها شامل انواع چینی*ها، دیرگدازها، فرآورده*های رسی ساختمانی ، مواد ساینده، لعاب*های چینی، سیمان، شیشه، مواد مغناطیس غیرفلزی، فروالكتریك*ها، تك بلورهای مصنوعی و محصولات پیچیده*تر دیگر می*شود.
به عبارت دیگر فرآورده*های سرامیكی به دو دسته عمده تقسیم می*شوند كه عبارتند از :
الف ) سرامیك*های سنتی كه اساسا مواد اولیه آنها را سیلیكاتها تشكیل می*دهند و شامل انواع محصولات رسی، سیمان، شیشه*های سیلیكاتی و چینی*ها می*شود.
ب) سرامیك*های نوین كه برای جوابگویی به نیازهای مخصوص مانند مقاومت حرارتی بیشتر، خواص مكانیكی بهتر، خواص الكتریكی ویژه و مقاومت شیمیایی افزونتر بوجود آمده*اند.
دانشجویان مهندسی سرامیك كه یكی از گرایشهای مهندسی مواد است، در طول دوره تحصیلی خود پس از كسب پایه*های علمی و مهندسی لازم، كلیه فرآیندهای ساخت سرامیك*ها را از مواد اولیه و آماده*سازی آن گرفته تا كنترل كیفی محصولات ساخته شده و ارتباط بین ساختمان و خواص این مواد فرا می*گیرند.
به طور كلی مواد و مصالح صنعتی به سه گروه بزرگ فلزات، پلاستیك*ها و سرامیك*ها تقسیم می*شوند. كه مشخصه اصلی سرامیك*ها، مقاومت بسیار زیاد آنها در برابر تاثیر مواد شیمیایی و دماهای بالا است. یعنی بیشتر فرآورده*های سرامیكی مانند اجزای متشكله خود، در برابر آب، اسیدها، گازها، نمك*ها و دماهای بالا مقاومت خوبی دارند و به همین سبب در ساختن قطعات مقاوم نسبت به خوردگی و یا در روشهای حفاظت از خوردگی از سرامیك*ها استفاده زیادی می*شود.
یكی دیگر از ویژگی*های مواد سرامیكی نیز ارزانی و فراوانی نسبی این مواد است. كه از جمله می*توان به خاك رس، فلدسپات (به طور عمده شامل سیلیكات آلومینیوم)، ماسه كوارتزی (به طور عمده اكسید سیلیسیوم)، اكسیدهای مختلف آهن و آلومین (اكسید آلومینیوم) اشاره كرد. حال مهندسان سرامیك با كنترل نوع و نسبت تركیب مواد اولیه، فرآورده*های گوناگونی مانند آجر و كاشی، آجر نسوز، ظروف چینی و سفالی*، لعاب*ها (به عنوان روكش فلزات و سرامیك*های دیگر)، آلومین و تیتانات باریوم (در الكترونیك)، دی اكسید اورانیوم (به عنوان سوخت هسته*ای) لعل یا نارسنگ (در لیزر)، شیشه و سیمان طراحی و تولید می*كنند.
آینده شغلی و بازار كار
متالوژی صنعتی و متالوژی استخراجی
هر كالایی را كه در زندگی روزمره خود به كار می*بریم یا حاوی فلز است و یا برای ساخت و تولید آن نیاز به فلز می*باشد. برای مثال كلیه وسایل حمل و نقل از خودرو گرفته تا كشتی، هواپیما و قطار برای حركت به فلزات یا اجزای فلزی نیاز دارند. همچنین در تمامی ساختمان*ها از خانه*های كوچك گرفته تا آسمان*خراشها فلز به كار رفته است. به عبارت دیگر امروزه متالوژی در كلیه صنایع نقش مهمی را ایفا می*كند و در نتیجه موقعیت شغلی فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته نیز بسیار گسترده است.
چرا كه فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته در گرایش* متالوژی استخراجی با شناخت روشهای استخراج فلزات و بهره*برداری از واحدهای متالوژی استخراجی و بخشهای وابسته می*توانند روشهای مقرون به صرفه استخراج فلزات و تصفیه و بازاریابی عناصر فلزی را ارائه دهند و همچنین فارغ*التحصیلان گرایش متالوژی صنعتی به دلیل آشنایی با ساختمان، خواص فیزیكی و شیمیایی، فرآیند ساخت فلزات و درك ارتباط بین ساختار فلزات و آلیاژها با خواص آنها می*توانند امور مربوط به انتخاب، شناسایی و تهیه مواد فلزی را انجام دهند و به طراحی و ساخت قطعات فلزی نظارت داشته باشند و روشهای تولید این قطعات را گسترش داده و بهبود بخشند.
در كل می*توان گفت كه فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته در هر دو گرایش می*توانند مدیریت كارخانه*های استخراجی و تولید فلزات و سرپرستی بخشهای مختلف این كارخانه*ها را برعهده داشته و یا به عنوان محقق و پژوهشگر به رفع مشكلات متالوژیكی این بخشها بپردازند.
دكتر وقار استاد متالوژی دانشگاه تهران در همین زمینه می*گوید:
?فارغ*التحصیلان متالوژی استخراجی می*توانند جذب مراكزی شوند كه به فرآیند استخراج و تولید مواد اولیه فلزی (آهنی و غیرآهنی) از كانه*های مربوط می*پردازند و فارغ*التحصیلان متالوژی صنعتی نیز می*توانند در مراكزی كه با تولید قطعات فلزی سروكار دارند مانند صنایع ریخته*گری، صنایع متالوژی پودر، صنایع خودروسازی و ابزارسازی مشغول به كار شوند.
مهندس متالوژی استخراجی می*تواند در صنایع نفت و پالایش و همچنین صنایع آهنی و غیرآهنی مانند ذوب آهن اصفهان ، مجتمع مس سرچشمه و آلومینیم اراك فعالیت بكند. مهندس متالوژی صنعتی نیز می*تواند در صنایع فولادسازی، صنایع دفاع، هواپیماسازی، كشتی*سازی، تراكتورسازی، خودروسازی و ساخت قطعات مختلف وسایل خانگی از جمله یخچال ، كولر، ماشین لباسشویی، تلویزیون و ضبط صوت فعالیت نماید.
مهندسی سرامیک
سرامیك*ها به سبب دوام در دماهای زیاد، ارزانی و فراوانی مواد اولیه و سهولت تهیه آنها و همچنین به سبب خواص ویژه الكتریكی، مغناطیسی، نوری و هسته*ای در رشته*های گوناگون علم و تكنولوژی كاربردهای فراوان دارند و هر روز نیز كاربردهای جدیدتری برای آنها پیدا می*شود. برای مثال امروزه قطعات سرامیكی در قسمت*های مختلف توربین*گازی به كار می*روند و یا از ماده سرامیكی آلومین به عنوان ساینده (برای سنگ*زدن و پرداختكاری فلزات) و ماده اولیه ساخت بوته و آجرهای دیرگداز استفاده می*شود. همچنین می*توان به تك بلورهای سیلسیم اشاره كرد كه در صنایع الكترونیكی بخصوص ساخت آی سی*ها به كار می*روند و تحول شگرفی در صنایع الكترونیك ایجادكرده*اند كه نمونه ساده آن همین ماشین*حسابها و ساعت*های كوارتزی است.
با توجه به این كه موادی مثل برنج و مس به مرور به علت خوردگی شیمیایی به بدن آسیب می*رسانند، به تازگی علم پزشكی از سرامیك*ها به عنوان تقویت كننده و یا جایگزین شونده اعضای بدن بویژه استخوان*ها استفاده می*كند.
امروزه صنایع سرامیك برای رشد اكثر صنایع اهمیت بسیاری دارند. برای مثال صنایع متالوژی و سایر صنایعی كه با درجه حرارت بالا سروكار دارند، مصرف*كننده مواد دیرگداز هستند و یا صنایع الكترونیك احتیاج به قطعات مختلف سرامیكی با خواص الكترونیكی و مغناطیسی مطلوب دارند. همچنین صنایع اتومبیل* سازی ، صنایع ساختمانی، صنایع تولید نیرو ، مخابرات و بالاخره هر خانه و خط تولید هركارخانه*ای نیاز به فرآورده*های سرامیكی دارد و در نتیجه رشد و شكوفایی و خودكفایی اقتصادی كشورها بدون ایجاد و گسترش صنایع سرامیك امكان*پذیر نخواهد بود .
كاوشهای باستان*شناسی نشان می*دهد كه ساخت اشیاء سرامیكی در ایران؛ از زمان*های بسیار قدیم متداول بوده است. اشیاء و مجسمه*های رسی ساخت ایران كه قدمت برخی از آنها به چندهزار سال می*رسد، در اكثر موزه*های ایران و جهان نگاهداری می*شوند. در دوران تمدن اسلامی نیز ساخت ظروف چینی با لعاب*های تزئینی گوناگون و همچنین صنعت كاشی*كاری بسیار رونق داشته است.
این كاشی*ها پس از گذشت صدها سال از نظر لعاب و رنگ و كیفیت كاشی در موقعیت بسیار مطلوبی هستند و در مقایسه با كاشی*های امروزی مرغوبتر به نظر می*رسند. اما این فن و هنر كه در دوران گذشته پیشرفت زیادی كرده بود به یكباره متوقف شد و ما به واردكنندگان فرآورده*های سرامیكی تبدیل شدیم و صنایع كوچك و سنتی كه در روند تكاملی خود می*توانستند به صنایع پیشرفته و مدرن تبدیل شوند در نطفه خفه گردیده و ابتدا محصولات وارداتی و سپس كارخانجات وارداتی وابسته، جلوی رشد و گسترش صنایع داخلی را گرفتند.
چرا كه این كارخانجات از نظر مواد اولیه، ماشین*آلات و اداره*كنندگان و برنامه*دهندگان وابسته بوده و به جای حركت در جهت رشد و شكوفایی اقتصادی در جهت وابستگی سیر می*كردند. البته پس از انقلاب، گام*هایی در جهت قطع وابستگی این كارخانجات برداشته شد و امید است كه در آینده نیز با برنامه*ریزی صحیح در این زمینه، علاوه بر خودكفا كردن كارخانجات موجود، در جهت گسترش صنایع سرامیك مستقل و احداث كارخانجات موجود، در جهت گسترش صنایع سرامیك مستقل و احداث كارخانجات جدید گام*های اساسی برداشته شود.
در حال حاضر ما كارخانه*های عمده كاشی*سازی، چینی*سازی، تولیدكننده مواد نسوز، تولید كننده سرامیك*های الكتریكی ، شیشه*سازی، آجرسازی و سیمان داریم كه فارغ*التحصیلان رشته سرامیك می*توانند در آنها مشغول به كار گشته و به افزایش كارایی و راندمان كارخانه و همچنین بهبود كیفیت محصول آن كمك نمایند.
وضعیت نیاز کشور به این رشته در حال حاضر
بعلت اینکه امروزه متالوژی در کلیه صنایع نقش مهمی را ایفا می کند نیاز کشور به این رشته و فارغ التحصیلان این رشته نسبتاً زیاد و فراوان است.
پیش بینی وضعیت آینده رشته در ایران
فارغ التحصیلان گرایش متالوژی استخراجی با شناخت روشهای استخراج فلزات و بهره برداری از واحدهای متالوژی استخراجی و بخشهای وابسته می توانند روشهای مقرون به صرفه در این زمینه را ارائه دهند و در گرایش متالوژی صنعتی می توانند به دلیل آشنایی با ساختمان .
خواص فیزیکی و شیمیائی ، فرآیند ساخت فلزات و درک ارتباط بین ساختار فلزات و آلیاژها با خواص آنها، می توانند امور مربوط به انتخاب، شناسایی و تهیه مواد فلزی را انجام دهند و به طراحی و ساخت قطعات فلزی نظارت داشته باشند و روشهای تولید این قطعات را گسترش داده و بهبود ببخشند . در مورد گرایش سرامیک بعلت مشکلات اقتصادی و نیز بعلت گسترده شدن صنایع و کاربرد علوم این رشته در آنها به نظر می رسد در آینده نزدیک سرمایه گذاری بیشتری در مورد فارغ التحصیلان و زمینه های کاری آن انجام گیرد .
feedback آنلاین نیست. گزارش پست خلاف   	پاسخ با نقل قول

----------


## Parniya

____________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

